
Advantages of working in the US as a foreign developer - getajob
http://www.getajob.io/advantages-of-working-in-the-us/
======
ju-st
While reading the text I thought a pitch for a recruiting agency would follow.
Instead there is only a newsletter with unclear value and content.

~~~
getajob
Thanks for the feedback!

